# Punjabi, Urdu: (Small) Trouble



## Cilquiestsuens

Hello 


How many expressions related to the following ones do you know...

*Rapp(h)aR pê jaana*

*Rola pê jaana*

I wounder if the second one is not Urdu too.... It is used in Punjabi Urdu (well, the first one too, actually)

How would you translate them in English...

Thanks


----------



## BP.

I've heard 'rolla' in Punjabi, it does mean something like problem or trouble.

In Urdu the first word that comes to mind is 'kulfaT' (soft T). Can mean discomfort but also 'mushkil', difficulty.


----------



## panjabigator

<raulaa> can mean problem but I've mainly heard it as synonymous with <shor>.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

panjabigator said:


> <raulaa> can mean problem but I've mainly heard it as synonymous with <shor>.


 
I think shor in the sense that people are complaining, shouting or fighting; isnt it ?

Rapp(h)aR is quite common! has any one ever heard it ? is it Urdu or Punjabi ?


----------



## panjabigator

Correct, but I usually think of <shor> as just being plain noise.  I've never heard <rapphaR>.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I've heard 'rolla' in Punjabi, it does mean something like problem or trouble.
> 
> In Urdu the first word that comes to mind is 'kulfaT' (soft T). Can mean discomfort but also 'mushkil', difficulty.


 
kulfat seems to me high Urdu..... Such as Aap ko koft to nahi (mehsoos?) ho rahi...

Do you mean raula is not Urdu at all ??????


----------



## panjabigator

Well, I've never used it in Hindi, so I assumed it was only Panjabi...


----------



## BP.

Haven't ever heard rappaR. First heard rola from some Lahori colleagues who seemed to use it a lot.

Kulfat may be high register, but I don't remember a synonym. It'll be understood, even my FATA mates understand it.

Isn't koft something that bores you, or _qqch d'enneyeux_?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Haven't ever heard rappaR. First heard rola from some Lahori colleagues who seemed to use it a lot.
> 
> Kulfat may be high register, but I don't remember a synonym. It'll be understood, even my FATA mates understand it.
> 
> Isn't koft something that bores you, or _qqch d'enneyeux_?


 
Eh, you should know better...!!!!

I' ve heard it in a context where it could be replaced by takliif or diqqat (like won't you be bothered by this or that)

And by the way high register Urdu is most likely to be understood by Pashto who have more Farsi words in their language and even more so Farsi speakers, of course.


----------



## panjabigator

When you say high register Urdu is more likely to be understood by Pashtu and Farsi speakers, are you saying that they'd understand that better than colloquial Urdu or that Urdu speakers themselves struggle with high fallutin language?


----------



## BP.

I think he means to say they'd understand it more easily than any other non-native Urdu speaker, owing to a greater commonality in vocabulary.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I think he means to say they'd understand it more easily than any other non-native Urdu speaker, owing to a greater commonality in vocabulary.


 
Yes, it's precisely what I meant....


----------



## alive !

Hi,

I would say that an urdu equivalent for the words "rapphar" and "raula" could be "museebat" and even "scandal"

for example : "oye enna raula kyun paandey phirdey ho?? massla ki ey?"

= why are u making that noise ? what's the matter? 
this expression is used when someone is making a whole issue of something unimportant...


----------



## Faylasoof

For small trouble = inconvenience, depending on the situation we would, use the following: “diqqat” (soft T), “mushkil” or “dushwaaree”. “kulfat” = distress, affliction.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Thanks Faylasoof.

Sounds to me very polite shaa'ista words...

In the same register, you could say zehmat (karna / uThaanaa)...

Or in a lighter register khwaarii

I know we may have different connotations here though

With what verb will you use *kulfat*...? (pesh aanaa ? / honaa ?? / mehsoos honaa ?? uThaanaa ??)


----------



## Faylasoof

Hi,

Yes, indeed! <zehmat> is quite apt. 


KULFAT will be used with <honaa>:

<kulfat hoona> and <kulfat door hona> etc.


----------



## Qureshpor

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> How many expressions related to the following ones do you know...
> 
> *Rapp(h)aR pê jaana*
> 
> *Rola pê jaana*
> 
> I wounder if the second one is not Urdu too.... It is used in Punjabi Urdu (well, the first one too, actually)
> 
> How would you translate them in English...
> 
> Thanks



rolaa/raulaa/rauLaa = noise + commotion (haNgaamah hai kyuN barpaa...)

rapphaR = problem/difficulty/"a bit of bother"


----------



## BP.

^Thanks, now I finally know the literal meaning of the word.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Cilquiestsuens said:


> I think shor in the sense that people are complaining, shouting or fighting; isnt it ?
> 
> Rapp(h)aR is quite common! has any one ever heard it ? is it Urdu or Punjabi ?



Precisely Ke Raula machai wa hain etc. Enough of the hullabuloo! Raula is more than shor it has the connotation of a boy crying wolf.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> rolaa/raulaa/rauLaa = noise + commotion (haNgaamah hai kyuN barpaa...)
> 
> rapphaR = problem/difficulty/"a bit of bother"



*QP Sahib Are they useable in Urdu?* I've only ever used or heard them in a Punjabi environment. Raulaa is a pet word in Sialkot/Lahore the latter in Fasiablad/Chiniot etc. 
Funny how zonal differentials come into shape.


----------



## Qureshpor

^
H رولا रौला _raulā_ [_raur_+Prk. अओ=S. अ+कः], s.m. = H رول रौल _raul_ (i.q. _raur_, q.v.), s.f. Noise, shout, uproar, commotion, excitement, tumult, riot, sedition, rebellion; an alarm:—_raul paṛnā_, v.n. Commotion to take place; to be excited, be stirred up, be roused, be incited:—_raulā ḍālnā_, _raulā karnā_, _raulā maćānā_, To make a noise, to shout, to raise a commotion, cause an uproar, create a disturbance or tumult.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> ^
> H رولا रौला _raulā_ [_raur_+Prk. अओ=S. अ+कः], s.m. = H رول रौल _raul_ (i.q. _raur_, q.v.), s.f. Noise, shout, uproar, commotion, excitement, tumult, riot, sedition, rebellion; an alarm:—_raul paṛnā_, v.n. Commotion to take place; to be excited, be stirred up, be roused, be incited:—_raulā ḍālnā_, _raulā karnā_, _raulā maćānā_, To make a noise, to shout, to raise a commotion, cause an uproar, create a disturbance or tumult.



Interesting and rapphaar?


----------



## marrish

Not rapphaar but rapphaR: it is not Urdu, it's Punjabi.


----------



## Sheikh_14

marrish said:


> Not rapphaar but rapphaR: it is not Urdu, it's Punjabi.



*"QP Sahib Are they useable in Urdu?* I've only ever used or heard  them in a Punjabi environment. Raulaa is a pet word in Sialkot/Lahore  the latter in Fasiablad/Chiniot etc. 
Funny how zonal differentials come into shape."- Post 20

I am aware of that Marrish Sahib was asking if the two are also valid in Urdu.


----------



## marrish

^ I was not asking, I just answered your question about _rapphaR_ (and corrected the transliteration).


----------

